# heal time



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does it take a long time for a V to heal? Charlie is now a year old, and he had a nail pulled about 6 months ago, it still has not fully came back yet. Also when he get's cuts and scrapes etc.. It seems to take a long time to heal. Right now he has a cut on the front leg that looks like its heal, but the hair has not come back yet. And it have been about a month. The vet gave us meds to help with the healing.


----------

